# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  طريقة تغيير تاتش سامسونج تاب 3 T211 بالفيديو

## zarif

*طريقة تغيير تاتش سامسونج تاب 3 T211 بالفيديو* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *فيديو انا عاملة لطريقة تغيير تاتش tab3  T211 بالتفصيل الممل فك وتركيب *

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------

